# A story 70 years in the making.



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2017)

I am so darn proud of my son and wanted to share this article he wrote to the armed forces news. You will notice that his grandfather, my dad, has a different name. When I was 10 years old I had my name changed to my step-dad's who actually raised me. My dad...stand proud Marine. Need to find photos, sorry.

*A Story 70 Years in the Making*

This story seemingly begins in 2015 when I was selected for assignment to Japan by the Department of Defense. In preparation for my new assignment starting in September, I visited Tokyo in June. While I was in Tokyo, my Aunt Victoria unexpectedly e-mailed me a picture of a Japanese flag. This was not just any flag, but one that my grandfather acquired while serving as a Marine in the Pacific Theater during WWII. In her e-mail, my aunt asked if I could somehow get the Japanese writings on it translated.

Some capable colleagues in Japan did indeed translate the writing on the flag while I was in Tokyo in June. //see photo // However, this story really begins 70 years ago in 1945, when my grandfather, Walter R. Juteau //see photo//“participated in action against the enemy at Iwo Jima, Volcano Island, 19 February-27 March 1945” as part of the 5th Marine Division.He was qualified in rifle and bayonet,and he and his fellow Marines from 5th Division stormed the black volcanic sands of those beaches on the morning of 19 February 1945.

The fact that he survived that battle and was one of the last to depart Iwo Jimaon 27 March 1945 is amazing in its own right, but ironically he almost did not even make it there in the first place. On his way to duty in the Pacific, Sgt. Juteau was commended at Meritorious Mast on 17 August 1944 “…for showing initiative, intelligence and courage during a smouldering (sic) mattress fire in number one hold of the U.S.S. Clay.” The citation, penned by the Commander US Navy Captain N. B. Van Bergen, describes that when the fire broke out Sgt. Juteau reported it promptly, led out the fire hoses, removed the hatch board, assisted in removing the burning mattress from the hold, and helped extinguish it.

Prior to his deployment to the Far East, then-Corporal Juteau was assigned to Montford Point at Camp Lejeune in the Quartermaster Corps in 1943-44. The U.S. Marine Corps had just agreed to accept African-Americans in 1943, and Corporal Juteau was one of the first to train newly assigned African-American Marines in ammunition, supply and other support roles. He was promoted to Sergeant during this tour and has spoken about building some kind of ramp which allowed amphibious vehicles to be loaded for transport.

Until a few years ago, I did not know any of this about my grandfather. He NEVER talked about it with me!He rarely talked to my father or my aunt – or anyone else – about the war. The only thing I knew was that Grandpa was a Marine in WWII and came home with a well-used machete and a Japanese flag. On those rare occasions when he did open up, he would talk about scrambling on the Iwo Jima beach alongside a kid from Herkimer (N.Y.) who was there next to him one second and gone the next. He also described how he could not dig a pit to plant his machine gun because the volcanic sand kept pouring back in as fast as he dug. Beyond that he said no more of his experiences in the war.

What I do know about my grandfather is that he loves the outdoors and, when he was younger, spent both summers and winters enjoying the pristine lakes of upstate New York. He took my brother and me fishing in the Adirondacks. He also tended to keep to himself, but he would sometimes do surprising things. I remember he bought a keg of beer for my high school graduation party just before I went to U.S. Air Force basic training. Yes, I was of legal drinking age, but it was still pretty cool for a grandfather to do nonetheless!He was and still is quite a character.

My wife and I visited him in Kentucky in September 2015 just before departing for Japan. We were not so sure how he would react when learning that his grandson was going to be assigned to Yokota Air Base, Tokyo. Without flinching, he praises the Japanese for how they arose on their own to become a world economic power after the war. He highly respects them; so much so, he wanted the flag he brought home in 1945 to be returned to its proper owner in Japan. Additionally, I do not have any evidence to support this belief, but part of the reason he did so well training African-American Marines at Montford Point in the 1940s might be that he respects individuals for what they do. The common theme and consistency in his thinking here are hard to miss.

During this latest visit, I gave him the small jar of sand taken from Iwo Jima //see photo//. Despite the passage of seven decades, multiple strokes and fading memories, Grandpa immediately recognized what it was and he was transcended back in time. He cried. We cried. As he left at the end of the day, he looked at me, his youngest grandson, with a mix of emotions and pride, knowing this may be the last time we ever see each other.

Walt Juteau turns 100 on 20 May 2016. He proudly displays that jar of sand in his room in an assisted living facility for all to see so he can talk about his grandson in Japan.Imagine that; him talking about me? Grandpa, this is all about you.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2017)

Note jar of sand from Iwo Jima in my son's hand.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 17, 2017)

A GREAT story Pappy.  Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## Iodine (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this Pappy and adding the photo.  How special.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 21, 2017)

Great story. And "thank you sir" to your son and father for their service.


----------

